# Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

						Der Internet-Händler Amazon vernichtet laut Berichten von Frontal 21 und der Wirtschaftswoche Produkte wie Smartphones, Spülmaschinen oder Möbel. Darunter sollen sich nicht nur Rückläufer befinden, sondern auch neuwertige Produkte. Während Amazon angibt, die Entsorgung von Produkten minimal zu halten, bietet der Online-Händler für Verkäufer auf der Plattform sogar explizit eine Entsorgung an - eine Möglichkeit zur versuchten (direkten) Wiederverwertung fehlt hingegen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*


----------



## sethdiabolos (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Und ein weiterer schwarzer Fleck auf Amazons weiser Weste. Bald sieht der liebe Herr Beszos aus wie ein Dalmatiner mit  Leberflecken. Aber was solls, der Service reguliert vermutlich wieder im Kopf der meisten.
Ein lokaler Händler muss teils horrende Strafen zahlen, wenn er so was machen würde, aber das vom Staat teilsubentionierte Amazon darf das natürlich.


----------



## Arkintosz (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Das geht so natürlich nicht. Ich halte unüberlegte Schnellschüsse wie ein "Verschwendungsverbot" aber für Schwachsinn, weil es nur einen zusätzlichen Aufwand bedeutet, eine partielle Enteignung, weil man mit seinem Eigentum nicht mehr das tun darf, was man möchte, und weil es wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht wirklich kontrollierbar ist.

Vielmehr muss man sich darüber Gedanken machen, das Recht, die Ware anzusehen, zu reformieren. Man liest ja immer wieder, dass sich beispielsweise Personen mehrere Kleider kaufen, sie dann jeweils einmal am Abend (Dinner auswärts usw.) tragen und dann vielleicht nur 10% davon behalten. Die Kleidung ist dann ja tatsächlich nicht mehr neu, weil sie Gebrauchsspuren aufweist.
Auch wenn Verpackungen aufgerissen sind, kann sie ein Shop nicht mehr als neu verkaufen. Aber eventuell nimmt er sie dennoch auf Kulanz zurück, um seine Kunden nicht zu verlieren.
Oder bei Hardware: Da gibt es auch Leute, die sich bei 20 Shops die gleiche Grafikkarte bestellen und die behalten, die sich am besten übertakten lässt.

Deshalb: Man muss etwas tun, aber es soll die treffen, die sich am aktuellen System bereichern und nicht wieder mit einem Verschwendungsverbot etc. den Preis für alle Kunden erhöhen. Denn wenn es sich für Amazon(oder jeden beliebigen anderen Shop - gibt ja noch mehr ) lohnen würde, die Waren aktuell weiterzuverarbeiten, würden sie sie sicherlich nicht wegschmeißen. Und wenn sie etwas tun müssen, das sich nicht lohnt, leiden die Beschäftigten und die Kunden unter niedrigeren Löhnen/höheren Preisen.


----------



## Bevier (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Anstatt für die Vernichtung  brauchbarer Ware auch noch (Centbeträge) zu bezahlen, könnte man das Zeug sicher zu einem attraktiven Preis verkaufen. Dann machen sie zwar vielleicht 50-75% Verlust aber immer noch besser als 100% + 10-25 Cent für die Entsorgung... -.-


----------



## sethdiabolos (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Vermutlich wird Amazon da auch wieder eine Regelung für haben um so etwas zu unterbinden (z.B. Kosten für das vergünstigte Einstellen der alten Artikel so hoch ansetzen um es dem Händler unattraktiv zu machen (Spekulation meinerseits)).


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Ein weiterer Grund Amazon zu boykottieren. Vielleicht sollte die EU ihre Gegenzolle von 25% einfach auf Amazon erheben.


----------



## mrpendulum (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund Amazon zu boykottieren. Vielleicht sollte die EU ihre Gegenzolle von 25% einfach auf Amazon erheben.



Manchmal frag ich mich, ob solche Kommentare ernstgemeint sind.


----------



## Zsinj (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Wieso hacken eigentlich gleich alle  nur auf Amazon herum? Amazon bietet nur den Service an. 
Verantwortlich sind die Drittanbieter die ihren "Chinakrempel" nicht an Kunden loswerden.  

Von einem Skandal ist das hier jedenfalls weit entfernt.



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ein lokaler Händler muss teils horrende Strafen zahlen, wenn er so was machen würde,


Was kostet ihn das den? 
Ein normaler Händler wird das allein schon deswegen nicht tun weil er damit praktisch sein Geld vernichtet...


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



> "Wir brauchen ein gesetzliches Verschwendungs- und Vernichtungsverbot für neuwertige und gebrauchsfähige Ware"


Ja moin, Grüße gehen raus an den Zoll, der im Rahmen der Produktpiraterie jährlich Waren im Wert von Milliarden vernichtet/verbrennen läßt, weil deren kostenlose Weitergabe an Bedürftige (nicht mal) theoretisch Umsatzeinbusen für die großen Konzerne bedeuten. Is ja logisch, wenn die Otto-Normal-/Hartz4-Mama sich eine nachgemachte Gucci-Tasche für 37€ kauft, entgehen der Firma Gucci direkt 2500€ Gewinn - denn anders würde die Mama sich ja das Original kaufen. Deswegen verschickt man die nachgemachte Kleidung auch nicht in die "3te Welt" - wer von 3,28€ im Monat lebt, könnte sich nach 30 Jahren schließlich auch mal ein Paar originale Nike-Air kaufen.


Ich hab übrigens vor ca. 15 Jahren mal mitbekommen, wie bei einer Spedition bei uns im Ort (damals noch Pracht, heute Kühne und Nagel) containerweise Neuware (damals u.a. Laptops und riesige TVs von Samsung) vernichtet wurden. Begründung, die waren auf einer Messe ausgestellt, und eine Rücksendung (inkl. der anschließenden Weiterverwertung) wäre zu "kostspielig".

So ist das nun mal in einem System, in dem es primär um Geld geht. Deswegen landet unser Elektroschrott in Afrika, unser Plastikmüll in China (witzig, gelbe Säcke nach China^^)...


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Bevor hier gleich wieder alle Skandal schreien und zum unüberlegten Amazon-Boykott aufrufen, sollte man vielleicht erst mal klären, um was es sich bei dieser sogenannten "Neuware" handelt. 
Wenn das z.B. nagelneue Produkte von 2017/18 sind, wäre die Vernichtung ja reiner Wahnsinn. Ich glaube jedoch, dass dem nicht so ist. Wenn man bei Amazon mal die Angebote anschaut, findet man immer wieder Produkte älteren Herstellerautomaten, die schon gefühlt seit Jahren immer wieder auftauchen. 
Da kann es gut sein, dass es sich um Kühlschränke, Waschmaschinen oder Möbel handelt, die zwar neuwertig sind, aufgrund ihres Alters aber keinen Käufer mehr finden. Wenn solche Produkte auch nicht mehr für Ankäufer von Restbeständen interessant sind, werden sie eben verwertet oder entsorgt. 
Das sollte man also erst man ganz genau feststellen, bevor man Amazon gleich wieder verteufelt.

Und mal ganz angesehen davon braucht sich der Deutsche Staat auch nicht über sowas zu echauffieren. Denn mit den Dieselfahrverboten, den drohenden Kosten für Umrüstungen älterer Diesel, schafft man eine ganz ähnliche Situation.
Es werden tausende Diesel-PKW entsorgt, die eigentlich noch keine vier, fünf Jahre alt sind und eigentlich noch locker ein Jahrzehnt oder mehr ohne Probleme fahren könnten. 
Da entsteht gerade mehr Schrott als es bei Amazon der Fall ist und das nur, weil einige grün angehauchte Umweltfanatiker in der EU Grenzwerte für Feinstaub und Stickoxide beschlossen haben, die völlig unrealistisch sind. Dazu stellt man Messstationen an dicht befahrenen Straßen auf und glaubt, hier müsse die Luft besonders rein und sauber sein. Wenn z.B. für die Industrie höhere Grenzwerte gelten, weil z.B. beim Schweißen oder Schmieden von Stahl viel Feinstaub entsteht, dann muss das auch für vielbefahrenen Straßen gelten. Und wenn man Anwohner schützen will, dann sollte man sie dorthin umsiedeln wo die Luft besser ist. Außerdem wird immer mehr Güterverkehr auf die Straße verlegt, statt auf die Schiene. Statt z.B. endlich die Rheintalbahn fertigzustellen, führt man die Gigaliner ein oder plant, die Autobahnen für Elektro-LKW zu elektrifizierten. 
Aber das ist eben der ganz normale Wahnsinn mit dem Deutschen Staat und der EU. Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn Ideologie über den Verstand siegt.


----------



## floppyexe (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Das Thema erinnert an RTL aktuell.


----------



## Frontline25 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Ich glaub eher das Amazon da nicht wirklich was anderes machen kann, als diese Artikel zu vernichten.
1) Haben ja drittunternehmen ihre eigenen Artikel zur Vernichtung bei Amazon abgegeben
2) Genau deswegen darf Amazon ja nicht einfach die Artikel weiter verwerten...

Ich glaub amazon sollte bei der Option "Vernichten" noch dabei schreiben, dass Amazon auch versuchen darf diese weiterzu verwerten oder gar nutzen. 
So momentan kann man da aber nicht wirklich was machen.

Ich denke das da die Drittfirmen diese Option bei Amazon einfach Schamlos ausnutzen um sachen los zu werden


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Da kann es gut sein, dass es sich um Kühlschränke, Waschmaschinen oder Möbel handelt, die zwar neuwertig sind, aufgrund ihres Alters aber keinen Käufer mehr finden. Wenn solche Produkte auch nicht mehr für Ankäufer von Restbeständen interessant sind, werden sie eben verwertet oder entsorgt.



Nur ist doch gerade bei einem Kühlschrank egal, wie alt der ist. Dort hat sich an der Funktionalität die letzten 10 Jahre nichts geändert. Da ein neuer Kühlschrank 200-300€ kostet, würden sich viele, die gerade zu Hause ausziehen oder bei denen der alte defekt ist sicher über einen günstigen Kühlschrank freuen.

Insbesondere wo bei der verschwenderischen Entsorgung möglicherweise umweltschädliche Stoffe wie FCKW anfallen.


----------



## uka (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Solange der Händler für "alte" (wie man das auch immer definiert) Produkte Garantie/Gewährleistung geben muss, wird wird es halt vernichtet anstatt verkauft. 

Sehe da nun nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Lotto (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar was amazon tut.
Das freizügige Rückgaberecht führt halt zu solchen Auswüchsen. Erste gestern wieder auf amazon in einer Rezension für eine Digitalkamera gelesen, dass derjenige die wieder zurückschickt, weil er unterschätzt hat das der Zoom für ihn zu gering ist...

Die Frage ist halt, was gibt es für Alternativen in unserer heutigen Konsumgesellschaft, außer das sich das Kaufverhalten der Masse ändert?


----------



## Nuallan (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Kapitalismus at it's best.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur ist doch gerade bei einem Kühlschrank egal, wie alt der ist. Dort hat sich an der Funktionalität die letzten 10 Jahre nichts geändert. Da ein neuer Kühlschrank 200-300€ kostet, würden sich viele, die gerade zu Hause ausziehen oder bei denen der alte defekt ist sicher über einen günstigen Kühlschrank freuen.
> 
> Insbesondere wo bei der verschwenderischen Entsorgung möglicherweise umweltschädliche Stoffe wie FCKW anfallen.



Du vergisst die Energieeffizienzklassen, die oh Wunder, auch ein Werk der EU sind. Ein drei, vier Jahre altes Modell hat vielleicht Klasse A oder B, ein aktuelles Modell AAA oder so in der Richtung.


----------



## Magera (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Irgendwie interessant.
Vorallem wenn man überlegt das Amazon es dann trotz Primebestellung nicht gebacken bekommt den bestellten Artikel mal zeitnah auszuliefern, sondern einem immer am eigentlichen Liefertag ein neues Lieferdatum mitgeteilt wird.
Vorallem immer erst an dem Tag an dem es eigentlich geliefert werden sollte.
Theoretisch dank dem Postlaufweg müssten die das doch mindestens 1 Tag vorher wissen!


----------



## Master-Onion (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Für einen A könnte ich einen F, 15 Jahre laufen lassen bis sich der A refinanziert hat


Mein Plasma wird Wohl Kategorie X sein


----------



## AYAlf (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Nur IHR seid für diese abartige Ausgeburt des Kapitalismus verantwortlich. Nicht die Politik, nicht die Wirtschaft und schon gar nicht Amazon. Nur IHR Konsumenten habt das verursacht.

Also regt euch mal wieder ab. Es ist ganz normal, wenn  Neuware vernichtet wird, dann kann auch Neuware hergestellt und verkauft werden.

Es lebe der Kapitalismus! "Heil dir *ewiger Wachstum*!"  

Geht raus und kauft irgendetwas! Oder kauft was online, dann kommt ihr auch wieder runter.


----------



## biggrill100 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Magera schrieb:


> Irgendwie interessant.
> Vorallem wenn man überlegt das Amazon es dann trotz Primebestellung nicht gebacken bekommt den bestellten Artikel mal zeitnah auszuliefern, sondern einem immer am eigentlichen Liefertag ein neues Lieferdatum mitgeteilt wird.
> Vorallem immer erst an dem Tag an dem es eigentlich geliefert werden sollte.
> Theoretisch dank dem Postlaufweg müssten die das doch mindestens 1 Tag vorher wissen!



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, der Versand ist top bei Amazon, habe schon mehrere hundert Artikel bestellt.


----------



## SFVogt (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Es lebe der Kapitalismus! "Heil dir *ewiger Wachstum*!"


Ja diese Idiologie und Ziel 'unendliches Wachstum' anzustreben, über jeglichen Sinn und Verstand hinweg, will mir bis dato auch nicht einleuchten.


----------



## Pimptacular (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



SFVogt schrieb:


> Ja diese Idiologie und Ziel 'unendliches Wachstum' anzustreben, über jeglichen Sinn und Verstand hinweg, will mir bis dato auch nicht einleuchten.



Weil BWLer nicht die gerade schlausten sind. Die rechnen stupide nach auswendig gelernten Schema und das beste Ergebnis wird genommen. Weiter denken oder gar etwas hinterfragen können die in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Speedbone (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Master-Onion schrieb:


> Für einen A könnte ich einen F, 15 Jahre laufen lassen bis sich der A refinanziert hat
> 
> 
> Mein Plasma wird Wohl Kategorie X sein



Nicht wirklich gerechnet mit normalen Strompreisen spare ich von der  B Variante die ich Hatte zur A+++ Variante (jetziger)  ca.150,-€ Strom im Jahr und die Werte sind gemessen nicht zusammengesucht.Die Kühl- Gefrierkobination kostete mich ca 700,-€ sprich nach 4 3/4 Jahre ist das Geld wieder drin. Die Arbeit dank NoFrost und die Vorteile vom BioFresh Fach nicht mitgerechnet. P.S. Es gab sogar mal eine Abwrackprämie bei Kühlschränken für Geringverdiener keine Ahnung ob es die immernoch gibt.


----------



## a160 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

macht mm und saturn doch genau so. Schon oft Artikel zurück gegeben in der Filiale. Habe es sorgfältig wieder verpackt gehabt, sah aus wie Neu. Der Mitarbeiter hat die Verpackung aufgerissen, geschaut, ob alles drin ist und auf meine Frage, was er denn da mache kam nur "ja wird eh weggeworfen."


----------



## hl3pls (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Stop crying, start buying!


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Bevier schrieb:


> Anstatt für die Vernichtung  brauchbarer Ware auch noch (Centbeträge) zu bezahlen, könnte man das Zeug sicher zu einem attraktiven Preis verkaufen. Dann machen sie zwar vielleicht 50-75% Verlust aber immer noch besser als 100% + 10-25 Cent für die Entsorgung... -.-



Du musst da einen Schritt weiter denken.
Um die noch brauchbare Ware zu verkaufen brauchste leute die die Rücksendungen wieder einbuchen, sortieren, kontrollieren, aufbereiten. Du brauchst ein System um das alles abzuwickeln, Lagerflächen ohne Ende um das alles durchzuziehen und vieles mehr.

Man kann davon ausgehen, dass amazon das alles durchgerechnet hat mit ihren tonnenweisen Daten die sie darüber haben und du kannst absolut sicher sein wenn es profitabel wäre das zurückgesendete zeug wieder zu verkaufen würden sie es tun. Denn für mehr Umsatz machen die alles. Es ist ganz offensichtlich schlichtweg billiger, den Kram der zurückkommt ungesehen in den Schredder zu feuern.


----------



## uka (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Magera schrieb:


> Irgendwie interessant.
> Vorallem wenn man überlegt das Amazon es dann trotz Primebestellung nicht gebacken bekommt den bestellten Artikel mal zeitnah auszuliefern, sondern einem immer am eigentlichen Liefertag ein neues Lieferdatum mitgeteilt wird.
> Vorallem immer erst an dem Tag an dem es eigentlich geliefert werden sollte.
> Theoretisch dank dem Postlaufweg müssten die das doch mindestens 1 Tag vorher wissen!



Kann ich ebenfalls nicht bestätigen. Bei im Schnitt 100+ Sendungen im Jahr gibt es von seiten DHL nie Probleme. Gut, Hermes ist Katastrophal aber nach 1-2 Beschwerden bei Amazon bekomme ich nur noch Lieferungen mit DHL (die letzten 3 Jahre).


----------



## Hatuja (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Mich wundert es echt, dass plötzlich so viele deswegen aufschreien...
Das war ja nie wirklich ein Geheimnis!
Und es macht ja auch nicht nur Amazon so, sondern alle größere Händler, wie wie bereits geschrieben wurde vor allem Elektronik-Händeler wie Media-Markt, Saturn, Expert,... genau so! 

Vor allem bei Elektronik ist das doch an der Tagesordnung.
Die Preiskalkulation funktionier ja nur gut, wenn die Waren zum "Vollpreis" verkauft werden kann. 
Wer kauft denn ein 3 oder 4 Jahre altes Smartphone oder TV zum Vollpreis? Noch schlimmer die IT-Branche, Nach 2 Jahren ist die meiste Hardware quasi komplett unverkäuflich.
Bieten sie "alte" Geräte für vielleicht noch für 30% der Neupreises an, wären die Kosten für Garantie und Serviceleistungen teuerer, als die Geräte zu verschrotten.
Das gleiche Spiel bei Retour-Ware.

Hand aufs Herz: Wer hat nicht schon einmal Hardware gleich wieder zurückgesendet, weil sie offensichtlich bereits gebraucht war?
Es kommen doch automatisch die Gedanken, warum jemand nicht mit genau diesem Teil, das jetzt vor MIR liegt, unzufrieden war... und warum ich dann für ein gebrauchtes Teil den Neupreis gezahlt habe!?

Um noch einmal auf das Kühlschrank-Thema zu kommen:

Das gleiche Prinzip wie oben gilt heir doch auch. Die Händler können auch solche Geräte nicht unendlich Günstig anbieten.
Die EU-Richtlinien mit ihren Energielabeln, macht das Ganze nicht grad bessser!

Ein aus der Luft gegriffenes Beispiel:
Das aktuelle Modell kostet 300€ mit Effizienzklasse A+++.
Das 3 Jahre alte, noch original verpackte Gerät, dessen effektiver Energieverbrauch allerdings kaum höher ist (lediglich ein Feature fehlt, dass man sowieso nie nutzen würde), hat infolge dessen lediglich die Effizienzklasse B.
Wie günstig soll der Händler das alte Gerät denn anbieten, damit die ältere Mutti sich den alten kühlschrank kauft?
Bei 250€ würde sie nicht auch nur einen Gedanken an das vor-vor-vorgänger-Modell verschwenden.
Bei 200€ würde sie vielleicht darüber nachdenken... aber das alte Gerät ist ja noch Klasse B und nicht A+++. Nicht A++, nicht A+, nichteinmal A, es ist B!!!
Erst bei 150€ würde sie es vielleicht erst ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen.

Den Service, wie liefern, anschließen,  ggf. extra Garanie, die die Händler/Kette generell bietet und Altgeräte-Entsorgung muss der Händler aber trotzdem bieten. Und dann geht in der Gewährleistungszeit auch noch etwas kaputt...
Ja, Ersatzteile gibt es noch, aber für sooooo alte Geräte...  da kostet das Teil dann plötzlich um die 100€. Und damit ist der Techniker, der das Gerät 2-3 Stunden lang auseinander- und wieder zusammenbaut noch nicht mit eingeschlossen!

Da ist es doch klar, dass Geräte, die älter als max. 2 Jahre sind, entsorgt werden...


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens vor ca. 15 Jahren mal mitbekommen, wie bei einer Spedition bei uns im Ort (damals noch Pracht, heute Kühne und Nagel) containerweise Neuware (damals u.a. Laptops und riesige TVs von Samsung) vernichtet wurden. Begründung, die waren auf einer Messe ausgestellt, und eine Rücksendung (inkl. der anschließenden Weiterverwertung) wäre zu "kostspielig".



Du bist der nicht der einzige der das kennt, ich habe mal bei einem Spielwarenhändler gearbeitet und da hiess es reglmässig vom Chef: "Das Zeugs in diesem Einkaufswagen ist für den Müll, geh raus zur Müllpresse und schmeiss es rein"! Da Amazon aber bekannter ist, ist der Aufschrei hier grösser, Schade finde ich es trotzdem natürlich.

Bei einem Fast Food Laden habe ich auch mal geearbeitet und dort wurde auch Massenweise Essen entsorgt das so nicht mehr verkaut werden durfte, wir produzieren einfach mehr als wir verbrauchen.


----------



## IronAngel (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch Leute, die sich bei 20 Shops die gleiche Grafikkarte bestellen und die behalten, die sich am besten übertakten lässt.



Die Typen gibt es mitsicherheit, aber es sind sicher keine 20 Grakas. Sondern eher 2.


----------



## Zsinj (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du musst da einen Schritt weiter denken.
> Um die noch brauchbare Ware zu verkaufen brauchste leute die die Rücksendungen wieder einbuchen, sortieren, kontrollieren, aufbereiten. Du brauchst ein System um das alles abzuwickeln, Lagerflächen ohne Ende um das alles durchzuziehen und vieles mehr.


Zumal es hier immer wieder große Probleme gibt. Wie war das in der letzten c't? Zwei mal ein NAS als B Ware und dabei zwei mal ein falsches NAS orginalverpackt bekommen? 
Um Retourware richtig zu beurteilen braucht man oft richtig Fachwissen. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei einem Fast Food Laden habe ich auch mal geearbeitet und dort wurde auch Massenweise Essen entsorgt das so nicht mehr verkaut werden durfte, wir produzieren einfach mehr als wir verbrauchen.


Das finde ich wirklich skandalös und gehört unterbunden.  Es sollte erst produziert werden wenn es auch verkauft wird. 
Wäre dann irgendwie auch "frischer"


----------



## Ripcord (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du musst da einen Schritt weiter denken.
> Um die noch brauchbare Ware zu verkaufen brauchste leute die die Rücksendungen wieder einbuchen, sortieren, kontrollieren, aufbereiten. Du brauchst ein System um das alles abzuwickeln, Lagerflächen ohne Ende um das alles durchzuziehen und vieles mehr.
> 
> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass amazon das alles durchgerechnet hat mit ihren tonnenweisen Daten die sie darüber haben und du kannst absolut sicher sein wenn es profitabel wäre das zurückgesendete zeug wieder zu verkaufen würden sie es tun. Denn für mehr Umsatz machen die alles. Es ist ganz offensichtlich schlichtweg billiger, den Kram der zurückkommt ungesehen in den Schredder zu feuern.



Externe Unternehmen könnten das viel effizienter handhaben als Amazon. Eine Tonne zum Festpreis abgeben und alles wäre gut, aber so weit denken die nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Das finde ich wirklich skandalös und gehört unterbunden.  Es sollte erst produziert werden wenn es auch verkauft wird.
> Wäre dann irgendwie auch "frischer"



Es wäre schon Ideal oder nicht?  Die Kuh wirst erst geschlachtet wenn sich 100 Leute anstellen, bei 99 müssen die Leute warten


----------



## Quat (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Und ich hab schon „befürchtet“, mir jetzt „Sorgen“ um Amazon machen zu müßen! „Das arme Amazon!“
Aber allein hier, hat dieser Moloch soviel Gemeine, die sich als Anwalt aufspielen!
Und huch es sind immer die Gleichen.
Egal wer, wen, wann und wo übervorteilt, sie finden hier genügend die egalisieren, rechtfertigen oder gleich Anklagen fabulieren.
...


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



IronAngel schrieb:


> Die Typen gibt es mitsicherheit, aber es sind sicher keine 20 Grakas. Sondern eher 2.


Macht es auch nicht besser.



Zsinj schrieb:


> Zumal es hier immer wieder große Probleme gibt. Wie  war das in der letzten c't? Zwei mal ein NAS als B Ware und dabei zwei  mal ein falsches NAS orginalverpackt bekommen?
> Um Retourware richtig zu beurteilen braucht man oft richtig Fachwissen.


Die eine Manipulation war hierbei sogar Professionell gemacht, so das man das Gerät erst einmal auseinandernehmen musste, um die Manipulation auch zu sehen, da es von außen wie original aussah, aber teile des Innenlebens ausgetauscht wurden.

Bei PCGH gab es doch auch hierzu ein Bericht über AMD Prozessoren, die dann aus den Kartons genommen wurde, die alte CPU mit Aufkleber manipuliert und wieder in den Karton verpackt wurde und dann als Retoure an Amazon zurückgesendet.
Warnung vor gefalschten AMD-Prozessoren auf Amazon

Das eigentliche Problem sind hier nicht Amazon oder die Händler sondern die Käufer die absichtlich so etwas ausnutzen und betrügen und davon gibt es wohl eine große Menge.


----------



## Standeck (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Wenn man gräbt findet man überall sowas. Als BMW vor 15 Jahren ca. die Urhäßlichen 7er E65 gebracht hat, bei dem jedem das Kotzen kam beim Anblick desselben hab ich mich doch gewundert wie hoch die "Verkäufe" waren. Die werden nach Neuzulassungen bewertet. Später hab ich erfahren dass hunderte dieser Kisten im ehemaligen Fliegerhorst FFB in den Hangar Räumen stehen, Stoßstange an Stoßstange, Zugelassen, solang, bis sich irgendeine Möglichkeit findet die Karren loszuwerden. Die die nicht verkauft wurden sind direkt Verschrottet worden. Und das waren Neufahrzeuge, ein popeliges Smartphone ist nichts dagegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Lotto schrieb:


> Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar was amazon tut.
> Das freizügige Rückgaberecht führt halt zu solchen Auswüchsen. Erste gestern wieder auf amazon in einer Rezension für eine Digitalkamera gelesen, dass derjenige die wieder zurückschickt, weil er unterschätzt hat das der Zoom für ihn zu gering ist...
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, was gibt es für Alternativen in unserer heutigen Konsumgesellschaft, außer das sich das Kaufverhalten der Masse ändert?



? Gerade das ist eigentlich ein ziemlich gutes Beispiel für legitimes ausprobieren. Nicht jeder kann mit einer Brennweitenangabe was anfangen und Amazon hat halt kein Ladengeschäft, in dem man ausprobieren kann, ob das Produkt in der Praxis so toll ist, wie die Werbung verspricht. Solange das vorsichtig ausprobiert und sauber wieder verpackt wird (ich hab schon angeblich "neue" Monitore retouniert, die ordentlicher eingepackt waren, als auf dem Weg zu mir...), muss ein Versandhändler mit sowas klarkommen. Ist genauso wie wenn ich Schuhe zurückschicken muss, weil sie nicht passen.

Das eigentliche Problem hier ist doch auch gar nicht, dass die Ware ausprobiert wurde. Das Problem ist, dass Ware mit einer Wertminderung durch Ausprobieren von <1% oder gar durch "stand wegen zu hoher Preise ein zeitlang rum" vernichtet, also weitere 99% des Wertes vernichtet werden. Und das ist keine Amazon-Problem, sondern alltägliche Perversion in unserer Gesellschaft: Viele Produktgruppen werden so ******* billig gefertigt und transportiert, dass es für Firmen tatsächlich biliger ist, diese als Einwegprodukte zu behandeln, als jemanden zu bezahlen, der sich um den Weiterverkauf kümmert. Das kommt dabei raus, wenn Ressourcen und Energie lächerlich billig sind, während Arbeiter wegen hoher Abgaben schweineteuer sind.

(Betrifft übrigens nicht nur "nicht nur Amazon", sondern auch "nicht nur Händler": Es überlege sich jeder, wie viele Produkte er wegen kleiner Funktionseinschränkungen schon entsorgt hat, weil Ersatz = Ressourcen/Energie- viel billiger war, als Reparatur = Arbeitszeit.)


----------



## henric (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Je größer ein Unternehmen desto größer sind die Missstände und wer hat Amazon so groß gemacht, die geizigen und bequemlichen Kunden. Zuerst werden die Mitarbeiter, dann die Ware und am Schluss die Kunden Respektlos behandelt.


----------



## AYAlf (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Pimptacular schrieb:


> Weil BWLer nicht die gerade schlausten sind. Die rechnen stupide nach auswendig gelernten Schema und das beste Ergebnis wird genommen. Weiter denken oder gar etwas hinterfragen können die in der Regel nicht.


Bei Regeln wird nicht hinterfragt. Es hat auch Jahrhunderte lang keiner die Kirche hinterfragt. Warum sollten sie jetzt nicht noch ein paar hundert Jahre den Kapitalismus *NICHT* hinterfragen. 

Grundregel des Kapitalismus: *Mehr ist mehr! *Da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen.


----------



## pedi (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es wäre schon Ideal oder nicht?  Die Kuh wirst erst geschlachtet wenn sich 100 Leute anstellen, bei 99 müssen die Leute warten



genauso funktioniert das:
https://www.kaufnekuh.de/


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



pedi schrieb:


> genauso funktioniert das:
> https://www.kaufnekuh.de/



Tolle Geschäftsidee


----------



## Pilo (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Bei Regeln wird nicht hinterfragt. Es hat auch Jahrhunderte lang keiner die Kirche hinterfragt. Warum sollten sie jetzt nicht noch ein paar hundert Jahre den Kapitalismus *NICHT* hinterfragen.
> 
> Grundregel des Kapitalismus: *Mehr ist mehr! *Da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen.


Ich mein, Nordseekrabben werden nach Afrika (einfacher Seeweg Deutschland/Marokko ~6000 km) verschifft, wo sie für'n paar C€NT gepult und wieder zurückgeschifft (nochmal 6000 km) werden. Immer noch billiger, als die in Europa oder gar Deutschland pulen zu lassen. Ausserdem sind sich Europäer eh zu fein noch Krabben zu pulen.
Wirtschaftlichkeit hat nichts mit Vernunft zu tun.


----------



## pedi (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

das wird per LKW transportiert.
kam schon sehr oft im TV.


----------



## Atma (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Der Aktionismus aus der Politik mal wieder, herrlich! 

Man merkt, dass die meisten Schwachköpfe dort noch nie in der Wirtschaft gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Lotto (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange das vorsichtig ausprobiert und sauber wieder verpackt wird (ich hab schon angeblich "neue" Monitore retouniert, die ordentlicher eingepackt waren, als auf dem Weg zu mir...), muss ein Versandhändler mit sowas klarkommen. Ist genauso wie wenn ich Schuhe zurückschicken muss, weil sie nicht passen.
> 
> Das eigentliche Problem hier ist doch auch gar nicht, dass die Ware ausprobiert wurde. Das Problem ist, dass Ware mit einer Wertminderung durch Ausprobieren von <1% oder gar durch "stand wegen zu hoher Preise ein zeitlang rum" vernichtet, also weitere 99% des Wertes vernichtet werden. Und das ist keine Amazon-Problem, sondern alltägliche Perversion in unserer Gesellschaft: Viele Produktgruppen werden so ******* billig gefertigt und transportiert, dass es für Firmen tatsächlich biliger ist, diese als Einwegprodukte zu behandeln, als jemanden zu bezahlen, der sich um den Weiterverkauf kümmert. Das kommt dabei raus, wenn Ressourcen und Energie lächerlich billig sind, während Arbeiter wegen hoher Abgaben schweineteuer sind.



Bei Schuhen und Bekleidung sagt auch niemand etwas, wenn die schon jemand vorher anprobiert hat. Das toleriert eigentlich so gut wie jeder Kunde, ist man ja auch aus den Kaufhäusern gewohnt, wo sowas gängige Praxis ist.
Bei Technik aber ist die Toleranz mittlerweile exakt bei Null. Wer Neuware bestellt erwartet absolute(!) Neuware. Und genau deshalb ist es eben keine Lappalie wenn jemand ne Kamera zurückschickt nur weil diese Person zu blöd war sich vorher zu informieren. Diese Kamera ist für den Händler dann als Neuware quasi unverkäuflich. Solche Käufer haben überhaupt keine Hemmschwelle mehr was zurückzuschicken und man kann davon ausgehen, dass auch die nächste Kamera zurückgeht, wenn diese nicht perfekt(!) den eigenen Ansprüchen genügt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Bevier schrieb:


> Anstatt für die Vernichtung  brauchbarer Ware auch noch (Centbeträge) zu bezahlen, könnte man das Zeug sicher zu einem attraktiven Preis verkaufen. Dann machen sie zwar vielleicht 50-75% Verlust aber immer noch besser als 100% + 10-25 Cent für die Entsorgung... -.-


Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass Amazon Leute beschäftigt, die genau das alles auf den sub-Centbereich durchgerechnet haben, und dass die hier gezeigte Praxis das Resultat ist - sprich: es ist wirtschaftlich gesehen die beste Lösung für Amazon.


----------



## Master-Onion (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

eigentlich erschreckend, alles wird weggeworfen von Lebensmittel bis zu neuwertigen Elektroprodukten.

Naja die Rechnung bekommt diese "Konsumpolitik" dann wenn auch Indien und China den Lebensstandard von uns erreichen, dann ist Feierabend. Soviel Ressourcen gibt es nicht.


----------



## mumaker (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

warum machen die nicht einfach einen außenstand an den hallen auf wo man die teile zu günstigen preisen an pendler und einwohnern in der umgebung anbieten kann. so eben als großen flohmarkt lohnt es sich immer
mit einer netten ankündigung. so wie es aussieht ist ja für groß und klein alles dabei. verstehe nicht wie man immer nur an die euronen denken kann.........


----------



## sethdiabolos (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Mit 137 000 000 000 Dollar ist man ein armer Mann. Da kann man keinen einzelnen Cent spenden. Da kann man es ja gleich ins Weltall schießen.

P.S.: Ich korrigiere. In den letzten 14 Tagen hat der liebe Jeff 1 900 000 000 Dollar dazu bekommen. Er steht aktuell knapp vor 139 000 000 000 Dollar.


----------



## Zsinj (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Lotto schrieb:


> Bei Technik aber ist die Toleranz mittlerweile exakt bei Null. Wer Neuware bestellt erwartet absolute(!) Neuware.


Ich überlege mir vorher genau was ich will und natürlich will ich dann auch Neuware. Ich will keine Festplatte die der Kunde nach dem Herunterfallen vorsorglich zurückschickt oder die CPU an der noch die Paste vom extrem OC hängt... Wenn man sich da manch B-Ware Story anhört, WTF ist untertrieben. 

Bei Elektronik ist es auch besonders schwierig den Zustand einzuschätzen. Hat das Ding jemand zurückgeschickt weil etwas nicht funktionierte oder nur nicht gefiel? Hat der B-Monitor Pixelfehler? Funktioniert beim TV der 3 HDMI Eingang manchmal nicht richtig? Da will ioch echt keine B-Ware.

Allerdings macht gerade Amazon dieses Ausprobierbestellen auch nicht  mit. Wer "überdurchschnittlich" viel zurücksendet ist dann nicht mehr willkommen und bekommt bei Amazon nichts mehr. Einerseits finde ich das Toll, damit wird man die Mehrfach Besteller zum ausprobieren los undman muss als Kunde die nicht mitfinanzieren. Andererseits ist das absolut intransparent und für kleinere Anbieter ein Nachteil. Bis die gemerkt haben das ein Kunde sie auf diese weise ausnutzt sind sie bankrott.


----------



## Master-Onion (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Mit 137 000 000 000 Dollar ist man ein armer Mann. Da kann man keinen einzelnen Cent spenden. Da kann man es ja gleich ins Weltall schießen.
> 
> P.S.: Ich korrigiere. In den letzten 14 Tagen hat der liebe Jeff 1 900 000 000 Dollar dazu bekommen. Er steht aktuell knapp vor 139 000 000 000 Dollar.



Das ist nur noch unbeschreiblich, da vergeht mir in letzter Zeit immer öfter die lust überhaupt noch was zu tun,
Menschen kassieren Milliarden weil deren Unternehmen "Steuerbegünstigt" sind und ich Trottel darf mit mein Gehalt die Volle Steuerlast tragen.

Genau deswegen schau ich immer öfter auf Jobs mit Stundensätzen wo ich keine Lohnsteuer zahle bzw. sehr gering ist. 
die Sozialabgabe finde ich durchaus Gerechtfertig alles darüber jedoch nicht mehr, wieso soll ich als Arbeiter die Unternehmen mit denen ich nicht mal was am Hut habe quer finanzieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*



Lotto schrieb:


> Bei Schuhen und Bekleidung sagt auch niemand etwas, wenn die schon jemand vorher anprobiert hat. Das toleriert eigentlich so gut wie jeder Kunde, ist man ja auch aus den Kaufhäusern gewohnt, wo sowas gängige Praxis ist.
> Bei Technik aber ist die Toleranz mittlerweile exakt bei Null. Wer Neuware bestellt erwartet absolute(!) Neuware. Und genau deshalb ist es eben keine Lappalie wenn jemand ne Kamera zurückschickt nur weil diese Person zu blöd war sich vorher zu informieren. Diese Kamera ist für den Händler dann als Neuware quasi unverkäuflich. Solche Käufer haben überhaupt keine Hemmschwelle mehr was zurückzuschicken und man kann davon ausgehen, dass auch die nächste Kamera zurückgeht, wenn diese nicht perfekt(!) den eigenen Ansprüchen genügt.





Zsinj schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir vorher genau was ich will und natürlich will ich dann auch Neuware. Ich will keine Festplatte die der Kunde nach dem Herunterfallen vorsorglich zurückschickt oder die CPU an der noch die Paste vom extrem OC hängt... Wenn man sich da manch B-Ware Story anhört, WTF ist untertrieben.
> 
> Bei Elektronik ist es auch besonders schwierig den Zustand einzuschätzen. Hat das Ding jemand zurückgeschickt weil etwas nicht funktionierte oder nur nicht gefiel? Hat der B-Monitor Pixelfehler? Funktioniert beim TV der 3 HDMI Eingang manchmal nicht richtig? Da will ioch echt keine B-Ware.
> 
> Allerdings macht gerade Amazon dieses Ausprobierbestellen auch nicht  mit. Wer "überdurchschnittlich" viel zurücksendet ist dann nicht mehr willkommen und bekommt bei Amazon nichts mehr. Einerseits finde ich das Toll, damit wird man die Mehrfach Besteller zum ausprobieren los undman muss als Kunde die nicht mitfinanzieren. Andererseits ist das absolut intransparent und für kleinere Anbieter ein Nachteil. Bis die gemerkt haben das ein Kunde sie auf diese weise ausnutzt sind sie bankrott.



Also bei CPUs und Festplatten würde ich noch zustimmen: Mit Ausnahme ggf. der Lautstärke letzterer (und wer da so empfindlich ist, kauft heute keine mechanischen Laufwerke mehr), gibt es daran nichts auzuprobieren und die Wahrscheinlichkeit verdeckter Defekte als Rücksendegrund ist hoch. Aber ein Monitor? Oder eine Kamera? Oder einen Fernseher? Wenn das Ding mehr Schlieren zieht, als vom Hersteller versprochen (immer der Fall) und als für einen selbst akzeptabel ist (nur durch Ausprobieren ermittelbar), dann ist das halt ein legitimer "gefällt mir nicht, entspricht nicht den Erwartungen"-Rücksendegrund. Genauso eine Kamera, deren Bedienkonzept unbrauchbar oder deren Bildqualität den eigenen Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wird. Oder ein Fernseher, der ewig zum Einschaltern oder Senderwechseln braucht. Alles Produkteigenschaften, die man selbst ausprobieren muss und bei denen das Ausprobieren das Produkt nicht schlechter macht.

Umgekehrt wär ich nicht bereit, für einen teilweise nicht funktionierenden Fernseher den Vollpreis zu zahlen, auch wenn das Ding original versiegelt war. Alles, was ich kaufe, prüfe ich - was aus unvorsehbaren Gründen nicht gefällt, wird zurückgegeben, was einen Defekt aufweißt wird umgetauscht gegen ein intaktes Exemplar. Letztere Produkte sind dann aber eben auch RMA-Rückläufer, die der Händler nicht ohne entsprechende Kennzeichnung weiter verkaufen sollte. (Vernichten muss er sie je nach Fehler dennoch nicht, nur halt den Preis entsprechend anpassen. Einen HDMI-Eingang und 50 Euro weniger würde ich sogar gezielt kaufen. Pixelfehler stören auch einige Menschen kaum und entsprechende Monitore würden zum halben Preis sicherlich reißend Absatz finden.)


----------



## Hellsfoul (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Und Akkus kann man in Smartphones immer noch nicht wieder wecheln. Das wäre schon lange bekannt und die Politiker hätten was dagegen tun können. Das ist jetzt leider auch nur wieder Bla Bla und nichts wird sich ändern


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Onlinehändler vernichtet große Mengen Neuware*

Naja das ist Amazon! Punkt aus. Aber es gibt andere Institutionen die es ähnlich oder schlimmer machen.


----------

